# Buckthorn Removal Tools



## justtools (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi I have an acre of buckthorn to remove. I have loppers, handsaws, chainsaws etc, But then you need to treat the stems or they grow back. So pulling them is the answer. I was looking at manual pullers. the pullerbear and the weed wrench come to mind as a sturdy removal tool. I have not used either just looking at pictures. Wondering if anyone has used both and would like to share their thoughts, Or maybe there is a better manual puller available for buckthorn. Any pros or cons for either brand. By the way most of the buckthorn I have is 1 to 1.5 inches Thanks


----------



## jczv (Apr 29, 2013)

I did about a mile of fence line and a couple acre patch last summer that was primarily buckthown and had pretty good luck with a brushcutter with a 24 tooth metal blade that can be resharpened (a lot). Then applied some concentrated 'poison ivy' blend of roundup. Interested to hear if anybody had luck with those stump pulling tools, I'd assume you'd only have a chance with the smaller stuff.


----------



## safetyboy715 (Apr 29, 2013)

justtools said:


> Hi I have an acre of buckthorn to remove. I have loppers, handsaws, chainsaws etc, But then you need to treat the stems or they grow back. So pulling them is the answer. I was looking at manual pullers. the pullerbear and the weed wrench come to mind as a sturdy removal tool. I have not used either just looking at pictures. Wondering if anyone has used both and would like to share their thoughts, Or maybe there is a better manual puller available for buckthorn. Any pros or cons for either brand. By the way most of the buckthorn I have is 1 to 1.5 inches Thanks





I use a spade and a F150. I made a 25' 3/8" cable with a hook on one end and a replacement chain link on the other. I put the cable with the link around the stump and hook it to the the pickup when they are too big to dig up with a spade. The only good buckthorn is a dead buckthorn pulled out by the root.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 29, 2013)

1 acre??

Rent a mini shovel, around 10k size, like a Takeuchi TB250. Most rentals will have a thumb. 

You're looking at around $250 for 8 machine hours, plus fuel and mobilization.

You'd be amazed what you can do in 8 machine hours -- be efficient and don't mess around. Get a slash permit from MN DNR and burn when you're done. There are also fuels reduction grants for your state. You may be regionally restricted on some things.

http://files.dnr.state.mn.us/assistance/backyard/firewise/community_grantpacket.pdf

Burning Permit information: Minnesota DNR


----------



## justtools (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks guys for the replies. I was talking to a guy down the road from me and he uses a skidsteer with a brush removal attachment, Looks like a cycle mower but the teeth dont move. You wedge/push the blade into the buckthorn and pop them out raising the bucket, I am thinking this may be a good option, What is a fair payment for a man with a skidsteer per hour in Minnesota? Thanks again


----------



## arathol (Apr 29, 2013)

justtools said:


> Thanks guys for the replies. I was talking to a guy down the road from me and he uses a skidsteer with a brush removal attachment, Looks like a cycle mower but the teeth dont move. You wedge/push the blade into the buckthorn and pop them out raising the bucket, I am thinking this may be a good option, What is a fair payment for a man with a skidsteer per hour in Minnesota? Thanks again



this is what you want

Bobcat Forestry Cutter Attachment: Operation - YouTube


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 29, 2013)

justtools said:


> Thanks guys for the replies. I was talking to a guy down the road from me and he uses a skidsteer with a brush removal attachment, Looks like a cycle mower but the teeth dont move. You wedge/push the blade into the buckthorn and pop them out raising the bucket, I am thinking this may be a good option, What is a fair payment for a man with a skidsteer per hour in Minnesota? Thanks again



You pay him whatever he wants. Does he want beer and diesel? Would he want $50.00 Hr, plus mobe and fuel?

It's going to be hard to answer your question over the internet. You need to talk to a few of these guys. They'll give you rates, etc.

If you have the time, and the operating experience, it's going to be much cheaper for you to rent, and do the labor end of it yourself.


----------



## computeruser (Apr 29, 2013)

Triclopyr. Problem solved.

Seriously, been chasing buckthorn in our parks for a bit over a year now. Cut, leave a high stump, treat with Garlon4, and then come back and do a foliar retreat with Garlon3 if regrowth shows up. Basal bark applications of -4 also work well, and you can come back and cut later or not, as you see fit.


----------



## Stayalert (Sep 23, 2013)

I've been using chain hook on the bucket of my small tractor so I can pull up, push, roll, etc....works well....My tractor is pretty small so anying over ~4 " is chain > Truck


----------

